# Lounge > Entertainment World >  >  Any MMORPG Players?

## Lunaire

*MMORPGS I've played:*
Guild Wars 2RunescapeWorld of WarcraftWarhammer Online: Age of ReckoningStar Wars: The Old RepublicThe Secret WorldFinal Fantasy XIV: A Realm Reborn

*Favorite MMORPG:* Warhammer Online: Age of Reckoning

*Currently Playing:* None
 :riot: 

Has anyone else out there played any MMORPGS? What is your favorite one and why?

----------


## Otherside

Star Wars: The Old Republic - Used to play a lot, got several max level characters on it, formed a guild at one point (although we no longer exist as a guild). Not been much of a fan since the last expansion. Don't get me wrong the stories good, I'm just not willing to shell out Â£10 a month for immediate access to each new bit of story. And I'm not happy with the way they changed leveling. It used to take me a while to get up to max, now you can do it in 10 minutes or so. Just doesn't feel as rewarding. 

Elder Scrolls Online - Played through Beta and the first Eight months. Used to PVP a lot. PVP was good. Very good. Had so many fun times doing PVP. Everything else...well it was alright, but when you compare it other elder scrolls games, just isn't as good. 

Lord of the Rings Online - Found it a bit dull, quit when I saw they were trying to sell me a wooden hobby horse for Â£50. Not sure which person at Turbine thought that was an appropriate price. Never seen a game that's so much of a cash cow and pay-to-win. I appreciate that MMO's need to make money but that was well overboard. 

The Secret World - Still getting through it. Got it cheaply on the Steam Summer Sale. 

World of Warcraft - My other half played it. So I have a character on there, I got her to mask. I wasn't into it much. PVP on WOW is rubbish (it's filled with bots. If you're lucky, you'll get an organized Russian PVP guild on the other side, but you're own side is still filled to the brim with bots). It did a couple of "Looking for Raids" Raids, they were alright. I ended up stopping the subscription though. Haven't played Legion. Might if it ever goes on sale.

Warframe - A friend plays it and wanted me to try it. I'm actually not 100% sure what the game is about. 

I'd say my favourite was Star Wars: The Old Republic before they changed everything. Since that probably isn't a valid answer, The Secret World.

----------


## Lunaire

> Star Wars: The Old Republic - Used to play a lot, got several max level characters on it, formed a guild at one point (although we no longer exist as a guild). Not been much of a fan since the last expansion. Don't get me wrong the stories good, I'm just not willing to shell out Â£10 a month for immediate access to each new bit of story. And I'm not happy with the way they changed leveling. It used to take me a while to get up to max, now you can do it in 10 minutes or so. Just doesn't feel as rewarding. 
> 
> Elder Scrolls Online - Played through Beta and the first Eight months. Used to PVP a lot. PVP was good. Very good. Had so many fun times doing PVP. Everything else...well it was alright, but when you compare it other elder scrolls games, just isn't as good. 
> 
> Lord of the Rings Online - Found it a bit dull, quit when I saw they were trying to sell me a wooden hobby horse for Â£50. Not sure which person at Turbine thought that was an appropriate price. Never seen a game that's so much of a cash cow and pay-to-win. I appreciate that MMO's need to make money but that was well overboard. 
> 
> The Secret World - Still getting through it. Got it cheaply on the Steam Summer Sale. 
> 
> World of Warcraft - My other half played it. So I have a character on there, I got her to mask. I wasn't into it much. PVP on WOW is rubbish (it's filled with bots. If you're lucky, you'll get an organized Russian PVP guild on the other side, but you're own side is still filled to the brim with bots). It did a couple of "Looking for Raids" Raids, they were alright. I ended up stopping the subscription though. Haven't played Legion. Might if it ever goes on sale.
> ...



That's a shame what they did to SWTOR then! I had a character that was near max level. I had a lot of fun with the storyline but at the time it had no LFG system and I had no friends that played which caused me to get frustrated about not being able to do much of the group content and quit. 

I can't believe LOTRO tried to sell you a wood horse for Â£50!! That's insane!! Most of the times that I have quit playing mmos were due to their absurd or unfair monetization. I really miss the days when you could just pay a subscription fee and that would guarantee access to all content... nowadays it seems that even subscription games have a cash shop and microtransactions.  ::(: 

I really enjoy The Secret World! I feel that the interface and game mechanics could really use some polish but it's worth playing for the unique take on quests and lovecraftian storyline.  ::):

----------


## Otherside

> I can't believe LOTRO tried to sell you a wood horse for Â£50!! That's insane!! Most of the times that I have quit playing mmos were due to their absurd or unfair monetization. I really miss the days when you could just pay a subscription fee and that would guarantee access to all content... nowadays it seems that even subscription games have a cash shop and microtransactions.



Games are becoming more and more buy to win. I'd rather pay a subscription fee and have everything included rather than have the huge cash shops filled with "Guaranteed loot drops!" or "10% DPS Boost!". 

But, that's not the way MMO's work anymore. Nobody seems to want to pay a sub fee in order to play. In order for the game to survive, it has to go free to play with a cash shop. I wouldn't mind so much if it wasn't selling items that were just cosmetic, and didn't cost a fortune to buy. Thankfully most MMO's I've seen though seem to respect that subscribers are already paying money, and at least give you some in-game currency with your subscription.

----------


## FireIsTheCleanser

Runescape
Grandchase
Lunia
Lunia
Lunia
Blade and Soul

Favorite was Lunia. Although after it moved companies, a lot changed. Became too streamlined and 




> And I'm not happy with the way they changed leveling. It used to take me a while to get up to max, now you can do it in 10 minutes or so. Just doesn't feel as rewarding.



was basically a big issue. Apart from that there were "Rebirths" which reset your level but made it easier to level up and gave you better stats the more you rebirthed. 

Before it would take a team of high levels to beat a final stage, but after the change, one person could easily solo the entire story mode levels depending on their class. Then everyone just farmed the bonus myth stages and it got pretty boring. Still sad it's gone though.

Currently not playing any. I'm pretty picky about what MMOs I play. Blade and Soul was nice but I got to a part where finished dailies required a team, but no one was doing the dailies so it was impossible to level up.

----------


## Lunaire

> Runescape
> Grandchase
> Lunia
> Lunia
> Lunia
> Blade and Soul
> 
> Favorite was Lunia. Although after it moved companies, a lot changed. Became too streamlined and 
> 
> ...



I haven't heard of Lunia, but it's a shame that they streamlined it so much and made things so easy. I've seen this happen with a large number of MMOs in an attempt to appeal to a 'larger audience' (the lowest common denominator) and it always ends up making the game worse unfortunately.  ::(: 

You said that you are very picky about the MMOs you play. Are there any out there that you are currently interested in or oooking forward to right now?  :bam:

----------


## Lunaire

Anyone playing any new MMOs?

 :bumping:

----------


## Koalafan

I really want to get into FF14 if I had the time and resources  ::(:

----------


## Lunaire

> I really want to get into FF14 if I had the time and resources



Aw. I played it and really enjoyed it, but didn't get too into it since I found the combat pretty boring and don't know anyone else that plays it. 

That and the game is super resource-intensive and my poor computer couldn't really handle it!

----------


## Cuchculan

These are games I could never understand. Or was just so bad at I never tried to understand them. Give me an army and they will be dead in seconds. Said I would teach myself. do have a few on a memory stick. Think they are called Weather Lord? Is a series of games. Not touched them since I downloaded them.

----------


## Otherside

Started playing Elder Scrolls Online again, leveling a new character again. Haven't done much group content so far, most played solo, but I'm enjoying it. Did some PVP again the other night and got the old feeling back. PVP is open world in the Elder Scrolls. You basically work with your alliance to capture keeps or defend the keeps you have, and can use siege weaponry to do so. 

It's always satisfying when the walls of a keep finally come crumbling down.

----------


## Lunaire

> Started playing Elder Scrolls Online again, leveling a new character again. Haven't done much group content so far, most played solo, but I'm enjoying it. Did some PVP again the other night and got the old feeling back. PVP is open world in the Elder Scrolls. You basically work with your alliance to capture keeps or defend the keeps you have, and can use siege weaponry to do so. 
> 
> It's always satisfying when the walls of a keep finally come crumbling down.



Sounds like you're having fun!

Do you prefer PvP to PvE in MMOs?  :dance foo:

----------


## Otherside

> Sounds like you're having fun!
> 
> Do you prefer PvP to PvE in MMOs?



Yup. Don't do it as much as I used to anymore, but still enjoy it. Never enjoyed DOTA/LOL though. For some reason, a lot of people seem to think I play DOTA/LOL when I tell them I PVP rather than PVE. 

Too many - excuse my french - arseholes in LOL anyway.

(Actually, there's arseholes in MMORPG's too. They seem to be prominent in PUGs or anything involving a "Looking for Group" tool.)

----------


## Lunaire

I really enjoyed the Super Adventure Box in Guild Wars 2. Possibly one of my favorite features ever added to an MMO. I liked it better than the main game!

----------


## Cornholio

> I really enjoyed the Super Adventure Box in Guild Wars 2. Possibly one of my favorite features ever added to an MMO. I liked it better than the main game!



I'm currently playing GW2. Played the original back in the day, bought GW2 when it came out but didn't really get into and suddenly I am loving it! I'm a very casual player and don't know what other players are talking about most of the time.

----------


## Lunaire

> I'm currently playing GW2. Played the original back in the day, bought GW2 when it came out but didn't really get into and suddenly I am loving it! I'm a very casual player and don't know what other players are talking about most of the time.



That's awesome! It's been about 2 years since I last played it unfortunately. 

What specifically are you enjoying about it, and have you tried other MMOs?

----------


## Cornholio

> That's awesome! It's been about 2 years since I last played it unfortunately. 
> 
> What specifically are you enjoying about it, and have you tried other MMOs?



The personal story keeps me on track and that's a plus because I get side tracked a lot. Knowing I have time to do the other tasks in between leveling up to unlock next part of my story is great! Also, it's cool that it's sort of "open world" unlike the first one. Makes me feel not alone as I'm killing off centaurs and what not  :XD:  

Does Runescape count? Lol. I haven't tried any others.

----------


## Lunaire

> The personal story keeps me on track and that's a plus because I get side tracked a lot. Knowing I have time to do the other tasks in between leveling up to unlock next part of my story is great! Also, it's cool that it's sort of "open world" unlike the first one. Makes me feel not alone as I'm killing off centaurs and what not  
> 
> Does Runescape count? Lol. I haven't tried any others.



Ahhh the personal story. Have you encountered Trahearne yet? Guild Wars players refer to him as 'Green Jesus', LOL!  :XD: 

And yes Runescape counts! I played a TON of it back in the day until they introduced microtransactions.  ::(:

----------


## Cornholio

> Ahhh the personal story. Have you encountered Trahearne yet? Guild Wars players refer to him as 'Green Jesus', LOL! 
> 
> And yes Runescape counts! I played a TON of it back in the day until they introduced microtransactions.



Not yet! Lol. I'm only level 49 as of last night  Oh! I forgot, I always forget, I briefly played Star Wars The Old Republic. But that got very boring and repetitive quick. Do you play any currently?

----------


## Lunaire

> Not yet! Lol. I'm only level 49 as of last night  Oh! I forgot, I always forget, I briefly played Star Wars The Old Republic. But that got very boring and repetitive quick. Do you play any currently?



Oi I enjoyed the story of SWTOR but I agree it gets boring. 

I'm not playing any currently. The last one I played was FF14. It seemed pretty fun but the combat is pretty slow.

----------


## Otherside

I usually sub to swtor when there's been a big update, unlock it for my account, play through, then unsub. Given have limited preferred/f2p is I can't actually play it without being extremely frustrated if I'm not subbed. 

I like the story. Played all eight class stories. Imperial agent was amazing. But I just can't keep playing it. 

I'm on Red Eclipse by the way. 

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk

----------

